# D. Tinctorius French Guiana Cobalt in-depth



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Did some lurking but still can't find correct info for *Dendrobates Tinctorius French Guiana Cobalt* (*Dwarf Cobalt*).

The question is if this morph can be kept in a group of 1.3 (1 male 3 females) or any other kind of group in 28"x20"x24" tank

I'm very afraid of aggression and don't want to harm frogs in any way. But it's only available in my region and such a tank will be too big for a pair of rather small Tinctorius.

I'm providing 7 safespots for frogs on my leaflitter level with film canisters within background and a heavy planting of bromelias. Bark also present.

Any info of correct grouping of this morph if any.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I keep my 1.3 Dwarf Cobalt group in a twenty gallon (I don't know the exact measurements) with very little aggression. I don't know if all Dwarf Cobalts do well in groups but most tincs that have been raised together seem to be less aggressive to each other. 

-Mike-


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a great site from one of our sponsers. Quite a good bit of info on various Tinc morphs including your Cobalt.

scroll to the bottom of this page and click on the species links...

Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Frog Availability


----------

